# Removing indentations from leather



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all,

I have a couple of small 'dents' on the passenger leather seat of my Golf. It looks like something weighty has been sat there for a while (car has been in a bodyshop)

What would be the best method to remove these? I was thinking of using an ice cube as you would on carpet.

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

iv have tried alsorts of old wifes tales tricks, and none of them work, heat gun NOPE! ice cube/cool block NOPE! even an interior iron and teflon sheet all never worked,


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

yep, sometimes it just doesn't come out.... sometimes it just comes out on its own! Never heard of ice working, but sometimes heat does.


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

I always get some results with a heat gun. If it doesn't remove the dent completely it will reduce it.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

guys - I have had some success with a damp terry cloth and the tip of an Iron, this also worked very well for me on indentations in wood (fretboard of a bass guitar!!)

Its got to be gentle though, the leather absorbs the water so make sure its free from product.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i had a nasty dent in a leather chair where some **** put something sharp on it for ages in storage

i left a damp folded mf towel over it with a heavy weight on top ..enough to compress the foam down past the level off the dent

after about a week it came out nicley...i believe a hot damp cloth would speed things along


----------



## jezport (Dec 31, 2007)

I was told to use steam


----------

